# How to open cbr and cbz files



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have searched the forum for the ans but could not get any. So how can I read from CBR and CBZ formats in linux? By the way i use SUSE10.1 is there any build in application for that?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2007)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CDisplay_RAR_Archived_Comic_Book_File


----------



## casanova (Feb 21, 2007)

It should open with any utility supporting rar formats. Its is the same as that.


----------

